
Windows Vista startup process - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Vista_startup_process
======
gattilorenz
Good description of the process, but...

/rant on

Sigh. Somehow it's still quite easy to screw up, intentionally or not, your
boot system. But every X years the boot system is completely overhauled, so
over time I learned how to deal with fdisk /mbr, lilo, grub, grub2, ntldr,
bootmgr/bcd... That's a lot of info to memorize for something you would really
prefer not to know, and that I honestly need somewhat rarely.

